# Air Filters. Any Recommendations?



## xRaiz3r (Oct 21, 2011)

Range: $50-$150 (including tax) for my room. 
An Air Filter with cleanable filters too.

I don't have a understanding of air filters and was hoping someone could recommend a good model for a reasonable price.


----------



## xRaiz3r (Oct 21, 2011)

Woops I meant Air Purifers**.
What are good Air Purifers with cleanable air filters.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There are air cleaners without filters. Look on Amazon for air cleaners/purifiers. There will probably be more than you want to see.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think you are going to find many in your price range.

Suggest doing a google search.

Most will not have a washable filter of any kind. When looking at them check the price of replacement filters and how often they need to replaced.

BG


----------

